

Robots playing angry birds - grizzlylazer
http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/06/click-here-if-youve-never-seen-a-robot-play-angry-birds-before-videos/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=Google+Feedfetcher

======
kapy
Wow. Such a cool project and really, brilliant advertising.

I love how in the Making Of video, the second guy says, "The most difficult
part of this project was to actually play through all the levels and get 3
stars." I don't feel so bad about my scores now.

------
SergeDavid
That is some amazing stuff. I never knew visual recondition technology has
advanced so far!

